# Driving distance from San Diego for the furloughed



## melissy123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Now on my first whole day off as a furloughed Department of Homeland Security employee.  I don't see a quick end to the budget impasse.  So when the going gets tough, it's time to get out of town for a quick getaway.  We can go anywhere in driving distance from San Diego: Big Bear, Sedona, San Francisco, San Luis Obispo... Any size unit, 2,3 or 4 days.  Would want to be back in town on Monday, 10/7.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Sedona*

[Comment deleted.]

I can still get The Hyatt Pinon Pointe in Sedona for 2 nights starting Monday - Tuesday - or Wednesday.  

The Hyatt system charges for reservations and for guest certificates so I cannot do it really cheap.  If you are hoping soeone will just give you time, you might want to be explicit.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 6, 2013)

[Response to deleted question - deleted.]

I drove Sedona fro So Cal for a 3Day / 2 Night trip and found it a little further than I care for, for a 2 night trip

I10 or I8 the distance is about the same So Cal or San Diego


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2013)

SunandFun83 said:


> The Hyatt system charges for reservations and for guest certificates so I cannot do it really cheap.  If you are hoping soeone will just give you time, you might want to be explicit.



The *purpose* of this forum is to request *rentals*.  I see nothing indicating that the OP is asking for anything for free, but the  Max. asking price on this forum is *$100 per night*.  If you can't stay within the $100 limit - please don't post.  

I deleted your comment about her paycheck - just not necessary.


----------

